# $200 wheelset better than Alex Ace



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade these rims right out of the box on a potential new bike (Spec Tricross Singlecross 2009)

Alex ACE-19 double wall rim, CNC sidewalls, spoke eyelets, 32h

I have about $200 extra to spend on a new wheelset that will be more durable and/or lighter than them, what would u guys suggest?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Pro, Ultegra from site sponsor  Bicycle Wheel Warehouse  for $15 more.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

^ word... i would sell the alex wheels brand new and recoup some of that $215...


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Open Pro, Ultegra from site sponsor  Bicycle Wheel Warehouse  for $15 more.


don't think those hubs will work for my single speed bike. I want to be able to have the flip flop hub in the rear and switch between SS/FG

how about these: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194

Mavic Open Pro + Formula SS/FG hub
are they really worth the $65 over the CXP22? What makes the open pro a better rim?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> don't think those hubs will work for my single speed bike. I want to be able to have the flip flop hub in the rear and switch between SS/FG
> 
> how about these: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194
> 
> ...


formula sealed cartridge bearing hubs are ok... but miche are great budget fixed/free hubs (122mm)

if bww only do formula, that's ok... $65, is worth it... JRA cxp ...it's ok.. OPs are great single rims, cxp >500g, OP around 430g, but the OP also has SUP for a smooth weld joint and it's a better made rim with double eyelets... I've had a few cxp22 rims die a premature death, for the weight they are not super strong... i feel they are suseptable to deforming the rim under big hits... cxp33s are better for the less weight in the quality and strength department... 

the premier mavic rims like OP and cxp33 are made of the superior maxtal alloy, with SUP welding technology.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

wankski said:


> formula sealed cartridge bearing hubs are ok... but *miche* are great budget fixed/free hubs (122mm)
> 
> if bww only do formula, that's ok... $65, is worth it... JRA cxp ...it's ok.. *OPs are great single rims,* cxp >500g, OP around 430g, but the *OP also has SUP for a smooth weld joint* and it's a better made rim with double eyelets... I've had a few cxp22 rims die a premature death, for the weight they are not super strong... i feel they are suseptable to deforming the rim under big hits... cxp33s are better for the less weight in the quality and strength department...
> 
> the premier mavic rims like OP and cxp33 are made of the superior maxtal alloy, with SUP welding technology.


wait a sec, i dont really know what you're talking about, specifically the stuff i bolded

what is miche?
what do u mean by SUP for smooth weld joint?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> wait a sec, i dont really know what you're talking about, specifically the stuff i bolded
> 
> what is miche?
> what do u mean by SUP for smooth weld joint?


sorry mate... miche are an italian brand that make the "primato" range of track hubs...pretty good for the money (around $70-80USD for the pair!)

formula track hubs are fine tho, if that is your only choice...

don't worry about the single rims thing i dunno what i was talking about - that must have been a typo... i think i may have meant "great simple rims"? :blush2: 

correct SUP and maxtal are only found on mavic's higher end rims like the Open Pro... SUP is the welded and machined join that is appears seamless, and Maxtal alloy is mavic's top alloy, that is both lighter and stronger than the lower end stuff they don't give a name to, found on the cxp 22. The cxp 22 has a pinned join.

Overall not as nice quality, and probably not as strong as the OP.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

and also, what exactly are the differences between DT comp and champion spokes

and also is there an advantage to using DT alloy nippled to DT brass nipples?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

LOUISSSSS said:


> and also, what exactly are the differences between DT comp and champion spokes
> 
> and also is there an advantage to using DT alloy nippled to DT brass nipples?


dt comp is the preferred... the champion is a straight gauge 2.0mm spoke... but the comp is double butted meaning the middle is thinner than the outer ends... dt comp most often comes in 2.0mm-1.8mm-2.0mm...

the dt comp is around 84% as stiff as the champion spoke, but is a little lighter, and some say it is more durable as it has a bit of give over the middle section rather than shear off at the j-bend where the spoke is weakest as the spoke is loaded in tension and then unloaded as the wheel revolves...

i think the dt comp is great, as its a bit lighter but still plenty stiff and durable... champion is usually a cheapie spoke of still good quality reserved for very cheap builds or where utmost in stiffness is required (eg big rider)

aluminium nipples are lighter, but brass is less likely to seize onto the stainless steel spoke or deform under a spoke wrench... but in truth if you properly grease the nipples and use the correct tool, alu nipples are fine, but it's mainly a weight thing... 0.3g ea vs ~1g (brass)


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

You were asking for lightweight, but for that type of bike weight (usually) isn't that big of a consideration. I would look at something like a Velocity Deep V build. They would take a lot of abuse for all types of riding you may do.

What size tires are you going to be using?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

wankski said:


> dt comp is the preferred... the champion is a straight gauge 2.0mm spoke... but the comp is double butted meaning the middle is thinner than the outer ends... dt comp most often comes in 2.0mm-1.8mm-2.0mm...
> 
> the dt comp is around 84% as stiff as the champion spoke, but is a little lighter, and some say it is more durable as it has a bit of give over the middle section rather than shear off at the j-bend where the spoke is weakest as the spoke is loaded in tension and then unloaded as the wheel revolves...
> 
> ...


thanks for that, i guess i'll just fork it over for the DT Comp spokes. Now my bigger question is should i really go for the Open Pro rims for $60 more than the CXP22 Rims?
the OP set will come out to $250, which is half the price of my bike.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

The Green Hour said:


> You were asking for lightweight, but for that type of bike weight (usually) isn't that big of a consideration. I would look at something like a Velocity Deep V build. They would take a lot of abuse for all types of riding you may do.
> 
> What size tires are you going to be using?


i think the fattest tires i'm going to use are the stock 700x32c, i also want to install some slick road tires, what size would you recommend for a tire like the Conti Ultra Sport Contact for $18/ea @ Jenson usa? Is 700x23c good for NYC riding?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i remember people finding a set of Veulta wheels for $150ish, what model are those and where can i find them?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> i remember people finding a set of Veulta wheels for $150ish, what model are those and where can i find them?


Check Nashbar or Ebay.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

just placed my order on BWW.
Mavic Open Pro + Formula Hubs (Black) + DT Brass nipples + DT Comp Spokes (2.0/1.8) + 15T fixed cog
came out to $268 shipped.

Was the $13.50 to upgrade to Alu nipples worth it?

This wheelset will go on my upcoming purchase of a 2009 Specialized Tricross Singlecross


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> just placed my order on BWW.
> Mavic Open Pro + Formula Hubs (Black) + DT Brass nipples + DT Comp Spokes (2.0/1.8) + 15T fixed cog
> came out to $268 shipped.
> 
> ...


The brass will be alot more durable over the long haul and the weight penalty is negligible.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

LOUISSSSS said:


> just placed my order on BWW.
> Mavic Open Pro + Formula Hubs (Black) + DT Brass nipples + DT Comp Spokes (2.0/1.8) + 15T fixed cog.........came out to $268 shipped.


Great. You'll like 'em.



> Was the $13.50 to upgrade to Alu nipples worth it?


If you like the color you chose. The weight saving won't be noticeable. I use 'em on all my wheels (maybe 7 sets) and do it just for the color. Their longevity, for me, on some of my sets is going on 15 years so there are no negatives.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

some guy on mtbr just scared me asking if i got the right wheels for the bike with regards to the spacing.

can someone tell me if these wheels will work with the bike? links provided
wheels: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194
(15t cog, if that matters any)
bike: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2009&spid=38442&menuItemId=0


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> some guy on mtbr just scared me asking if i got the right wheels for the bike with regards to the spacing.
> 
> can someone tell me if these wheels will work with the bike? links provided
> wheels: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194
> ...



I am 99.99% certain the Tricross has 120mm rear spacing also, worst case put some spacers on the BWW wheels and you will be fine.

Jeff


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

sokyroadie said:


> I am 99.99% certain the Tricross has 120mm rear spacing also, worst case put some spacers on the BWW wheels and you will be fine.
> 
> Jeff


can you link me to these spacers you're talking about? i'm fairly sure the singlecross is 120mm also which will match the wheels, but just for my information


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

update: BWW has finally shipped out my wheelset. I placed the order on Jan 4, and called that day and they told me they will have it shipped ou by friday, Jan 8th. I called in today and they told me that today they shipped it out on the 12th. i hope i'll be able to get them by this friday (from CA-NYC via UPS Ground) Jan 15th so i can pick up my new bike.

Do your orders take this long?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

You think a week and a half is a long time for hand built custom wheels? I can understand some frustration with the different ship dates given. They should have done a bit better job of managing your expectations (under promise, over deliver). But I don't think the turn-around time is unreasonable at all for what you are getting (a built to order set of wheels). And unfortunately, no, I doubt you'll have the wheels by 1/15. UPS Ground from Cali to NYC is typically 5-6 business days. I'd guess Monday will be your day.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

got my wheels today, but LUCKILY i got off work early =] what a surprise because if i didn't get off at noon today, i wouldn't have been able to pick up the bike till the following weekend. Today the weather was a nice 45 and sunny in NYC so i went for a short 5 mile long way home from the bike shop after getting my wheels at home.

the wheels came in at ~950g Front ~1150g rear. couldn't get wheel balanced on gram scale so the weights may be off.

Mavic OP + Forumula track hubs + DT Comp spokes + DT brass nipples: $268

I'd like to write a mini review from a road bike noob's perspective, but i dont know what to look for. i can squeeze the spokes together lightly and test for spoke tension that way? i did on the stock wheels and heard a tiny single creak from each squeeze. i didn't hear any from these wheels. The nipples are a nice silver color instead of the typical yellow brass color  Other than that, please tell me what i should look for in my next ride so i can help you guys learn more about these wheels.


----------

